# NMK's 2021 In Review Vid



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

This year's In Review video was a bit easier and shouter as we only got out five times in 2021. Sorry about some of the video quality as I lost most of my original footage that I use for these when one of my hard drives crashed earlier in 2021. Back up your stuff people!! Had to download back from YT on some trips. Any way, enjoy. Went with Y&T for the music this year.


----------

